# Western New York Retriever Club



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

1,3,5,8,12,15,18,22,25,26,28,29,31,32,39,42,43,46,47,49,51,52,54,55,56,61

26 total
________
Druidism forums


----------



## PRJFLATS (Feb 14, 2005)

Any info on the Derby?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results

1st- 14 Rambo O/H J Blake
2nd- 15 Gus O/H Francis Keenan
3rd-13 Beaver H/Patti Roberts O/Richard & Delores Smith
4th - 3 Gator O/H Dottie Wattleworth

Jams - 2,17
________
VAPORIZERS


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the waterblind
3,8,12,15,18,22,25,26,28,31,39,42,43,47,51,55,56,61
________
Mercedes-benz cls-class specifications


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the Landblind

3,4,6,8,9,10,11,12,16,17,19,22,23,26,29,32,33,34,35,36,39

21 total
________
MEDICAL MARIJUANA PATIENTS


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying callbacks to the waterblind

1,2,3,4,5,9,10,13,14,19,22,23,25,26,27

15 total
________
Honda Super Cub specifications


----------



## Lyle Harne (Jul 7, 2004)

Brenda said:


> Derby Results
> 
> *1st- 14 Rambo O/H J Blake*
> 2nd- 15 Gus O/H Francis Keenan
> ...


Congrats to Jim. Rambo and Jim had 3 Blues, 1 Red, and a Reserve JAM in 5 trials in Canada before getting a WIN in their 1st trial stateside. What a team!
Lyle


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Brenda said:


> Derby Results
> 
> 1st- 14 Rambo O/H J Blake
> 2nd- 15 Gus O/H Francis Keenan
> ...


Congrats to # 13 Rich, Delores and Patti and Maddie on her 3rd place....


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the 3rd series

3,4,6,9,11,12,16,17,19,22,32,33,34,35,36,37,39

17 total

Open call backs to the last series

8,12,15,18,25,26,31,43,47,51,55,61

12 total
________
CANCER - CERVICAL / OVARIAN FORUMS


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the last series

3,4,6,11,12,16,32,35,36

9 total
________
Roll Blunts


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Other Derby Jams...Number 9, Carlee OH Jerry Younglove and Reserve Jam to number 12, Rena, OH Jerry Burns


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#4 Skeeter O/H Jerry Wilks
2nd-#11 Nikki O/H Alvin Hatcher
3rd-#32 Windy O/H Ken Neil
4th-#3 Nellie O/H Ken Neil
RJ -#36 Emma O/H Barbara Younglove
Jams- 35,16,
________
Starcraft 2 Replay


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

A Big CONGRATS to Jerry & Deb Wilks on there first Blue ribbon with Skeeter!!! 
Brenda & Kenny
________
GENCHI GENBUTSU


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open results

1st- #43 Windy O/H Ken Neil
2nd-#18 Sea-J H/Alan Pleasant O/Anne & John Marshall
3rd-#26 Lil Mac H/ Alan Pleasant O/Ronald Stainback
4th-#12 Jackie O/H Van Quails
RJ-#15 Cole H/Alan Pleasant O/Betsy Madden

Sorry don't have all the jams 

Congrats to Alan and all his Amatuers.....what a GREAT WEEKEND!!!
________
Vaporizer wiki


----------



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

Any Qual Results?


----------



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

NO ONE has any Q results and its not posted on EE .


----------

